# Help me ID this baitfish.



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you help me ID this baitfish in the attachment here? Getting tons of these on my sabikis in water between 12 and 50 feet. They're pretty worthless as baitfish as i haven't caught anything on them as yet. Would just love to know what they are though. 

Thanks

James


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sand perch?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

We always called them squirrel fish. No idea what they really are.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

butterfly a bigger one and hold on.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

we have a winner:

http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/baitfish-profiles/sand-perch-diplectrum-formosum.html

Sand perch.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

What's this all about?: "butterfly a bigger one and hold on."


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WJHamel said:


> What's this all about?: "butterfly a bigger one and hold on."


Grouper candy.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah. I don't think i'm ever venturing far enough out in my yak to find the groupers.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

WJHamel said:


> Ah. I don't think i'm ever venturing far enough out in my yak to find the groupers.


From inside the bay...


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

damnit!


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

Near Pensacola?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WJHamel said:


> Ah. I don't think i'm ever venturing far enough out in my yak to find the groupers.


Snapper love them too. However, put a turd on a hook and you can catch a snapper.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

Seriously? Wicked....cuz i got turds.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sand perch aka squirrel fish. Grouper love them and so do sharks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

WJHamel said:


> Seriously? Wicked....cuz i got turds.



Can you keep em on a hook though?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Killer baits but bigger ones work better!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

johnf said:


> Can you keep em on a hook though?


Just like cat fishing, wrap the bait up in a pair of your wife's old panty hose. This keeps the liver OR turd from falling off the hook so easy. 

Dang guys, I'm giving up some secrets here.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, but all that's left is the corn.....


----------

